# I am so proud!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I got my Alpine milker today that my friend gave me so that I didn't have to pay for formula as I am positive I am going to have some bottle babies - and I have 1 that is due anyday that will be a bottle baby for sure.

Well, I went to milk her for the first time - mind you I have never milked before! 

She was SOOOOO easy! She only has 1 functioning teat and I she was still nursing until today when I took her at about noon (it is almost 9 now). I got 3 full cups of milk in the fridge now and I spilt probobly 1 more cup (saw dirt and a fly in it - fly was dead - but still grossed me out and I poured the milk out - LOL!) I am so excited. It took me about 15 minutes start to finish and that was with getting more pellets (ran out which was not a good thing) and with trying to figure the whole thing out.

So I will let you know what I get in the morning as that will be 2 milkings in 18 hours. Woo Hoo!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not too bad at all!! Just think of how much there would be if she was "doubley" full..lol Wait til the same time in the morning and see how much more there is....BTW...you can pasteurize before you freeze it for the new baby or leave it raw and just strain/filter it and freeze it in quart bottles...I use sterilized 1 quart Gatorade bottles...work very well just make sure to leave an inch head space so the plastic doesn't swell as it freezes. 

Now you have practice for morning...and you will get faster at it too...before you know it she'll be finishing her grain as you "leave the stool"!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good work! :applaud: 


:hi5:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! 

:stars: 

Learning to milk was so much fun, even though my doe has little teats. :clap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice that she behaved for your first time milking her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I was able to get 4 cups out of her at 6 am this morning - so that is a total of 7 cups in 18 hours being away from her baby. And with only 1 teat. She soes awesome on the milk stand till she runs out of pellets - LOL!

I am so thankful she is there, as the kid that is going to need her milk will be born either today or tommorrow. My son is home today to watch, and if she doesn't kid tonight - looks like I will be staying home tommorrow. Why could she not kid last week when I took Thursday - Monday off as she was on 150 yesterday! And a FF pygmy - I could have sworn she would have gone then! LOL!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Allison!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison thats great!! A full quart out of one side...awesome, now I hope that she will even out on her next freshening and just think if she does and you milk 2x a day...you'll be getting a full gallon from her!! ( 3 minis 2x a day were giving me 10 quarts!) PLEASE KEEP US POSTED ON THE UP COMING BIRTH!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know - I just could not believe the amount of milk.

Cool thing is - her previous owner gave me a bunch of milk also and colostrum for the babies - Woo Hoo!!!! So I am set!

I will start a new thread on the pending arrival.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is good!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so here is the latest - remember 1 functioning teat! AND I have never milked till last night.

Monday night 7 ish pm - 3 cups - had been away from baby for 7 hours

Tuesday morning 6 am - 5 cups 

Tuesday night 7 pm - 8 cups 

:dance: :stars: :dance: :stars: :dance: :stars: 

I think I finally figured it all out AND I learned to take a bigger container outside with me - LOL! This is just awesome!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Well done!* :stars:

Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job...you certainly have a good girl there!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She has "died down a bit" on the milk production since she no longer has a baby on her, and I can only milk twice a day. She is giving about 8-9 cups a day for the last 3 days. (on one side). So that is still good and I am happy with that. That will give me enough to bottle feed more goaties and for myself to make cheese. I really want to make cheese - I love it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely will have plenty there for that...and if you need more you do have Chloe...surprisingly a pygmy can give you a quart or more a day, Chloe would fit just fine in your milkstand too, :greengrin: a couple 2x4s with a piece of plywood nailed to it would raise her up enough to fit in the head gate.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, hubby already made me one :thumb: because it was originally supposed to be for my minis! LOL! 

I have my 2 Boer x does that will kid mid August, and I plan on milking them also so thank goodness i have a deep freeze in my garage! And I guess my family better start liking the taste of goat's milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...I have a small upright freezer and it is full....10 gallons and I still get 2 1/2 quarts a day...hmmm....ricotta, feta ,cottage, mozarella and soft chevre as well as icecream , I end up giving it away I've been making so much!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Where did you learn how to make them all? Was it a book? I have never done it so I need something that is easy to follow - "cheese making for dummies" or something! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoeggars has a book or the "kit" you can get ...called Goats Produce Too...I got the kit a few years ago...it came with a ladle/skimmer , cheesecloth and 4 chevre molds....they are super simple recipes and I have made cheesecakes and dips from the chevre...awesome stuff! The feta, I have dried and run through a processor to make "sprinkle cheese" for pasta...An 8-12 qt stainless steel stockpot is my "cheese pot" and I use it for nothing else...look into getting the book, it's got all kinds of stuff in it...from cheese to soap as well as different recipes for goat meat. :greengrin:


----------

